# Sleep and Dreams > Beyond Dreaming >  >  Spiritual Ramblings By acillis. do you know my truth? does it resonate?

## acillis

Spiritual Ramblings By acillis. do you know my truth? does it resonate?

hmm, hey whoever is reading this.  i heard you whispering to yourself < infact you were screaming instead> don't worry i see ya now. i am acillisspirit google me bitch!. give me whatever name you wish. in the void names are hardly given or even really cared about. i am that which  runs from one side to the other. dancing as i go across that fence. which separates the monsters from men. evil from good. darkness from light vi-versa,=. i am prince of this fence. my little kingdom awaits my last breath. do you feel me friend? maybe not. maybe i should be more. use a more direct way? i can be whoever i want to be..  it will take me over once i open that door. and truth it self comes roaring out, i will dial back once a bits out, i took a peak at your videos, tracked you from a comment you made on my type of interests. but from the look of it on first glance, we both serve a higher prince then i. the one true son. once you got that in place. there is no darkness in creation which can erase his name from your soul. i saw him. i glanced, for when my 2 eyes saw his splendor. i saw into my self at the sometime. i didn't like the person i was inside my self, the blazing white prince of peace, i took him upon my heart.  i just don't sit and dance on this fence!! i like to have fun like everyone, but i been dealt some big hands in truth, which opened me to higher truths. Light from above as darkness is below. you are blessed.you are loved. you are the apple of his eyes, You will serve him well. here and in the next hereafter!. he alone i believe put me to dance on this fence. the fence i guard. with iron darkness and magic. the truth seeker i am not. i am found. the truth is powerful beyond which words cannot express, i saw Christ within my self. there he is set. as ruler and king, i shall serve him too brother or sister. his fence runner. one which can run from one end of the abyss to the other. to dark realms i have seen and been, this truth running stealthy across my fence. spreading his truth among those i see. those who stumble upon darkness stones. they have to know? where they at? i'm a spiritual seeker, explorer. escape junkie spiritualist, you name it, i'm it! .separating my mind from men and animal, and the spirits of law, i will not let this darkness extinguish, my holy flaming core. my expanded mind on spirit truth, the receiver? some poor old chap inside, he grins secretly. he knows whats to come, to the clouds he waits to silently come, back to my fence. i am who i am to the dance of this fence, to the holy demonic warfare on either side. hands are shaken in secrets ear. for no one wants the true war to come. forgiveness might come quicker to the devil himself. i meet Lucifer himself during my awakening dance, i dance both in the void of darkness. and within the dimensions of light love and peace, there is more.. then one domain of spiritual authority, a place like it exist for me. a reward from heaven from high above, there my lights will shine, light reflecting the holy hall. with bar on either side my spiritual throne i acquired right up high. the throne shall be empty most times for my soul shall be someplace else a time somewhere i haven't arrived at yet, i will be the thing within my lucid dreams, a lucidity self trained, among the many secret languages  his tempting offer, of truths and brother ship, come with be with me and be my companion in this realm & reality, with a simple yes.  you will die, and be one in spirit with me. i will even teach you secret ways, i turned down his tempting offer. said ill be right, go at it my own way, thanks but no thanks! after reflecting on this, even during it. i was smirking deep within my self, consciously aware of whom was in my midst, great truths hammered this poor old soul! it was all not in vain. i succeeded spiritually somewhere, completed a goal in mystery's purpose. i still chuckle to this day. through my actions. i got his unholiness attention. the prince of darkness he was to my eye. i brought him to me pulled his attention towards this dancers circle. im a new being no name exist to explain the complexity of my domain or my stature. i fill with energy white. blazing white light erupting from the heart energy. surrounding me protecting me. devils don't mess with me. i am the weapon they fear most of all. for i can teach others to do the same as i have. i am weapon. the true threat. ill seek to be a teacher. mind expanding evermore, more truth to bear his cross to bear! being forced to know rather then guess or by faith!, the devil is real and  eternity is  awaiting us all, our souls to be hold or tossed away into the darkness , the dark abyss the void i call it. a darkness. a threat to me when i was a child, a darkness i stubbornly conquered on my own. a child's temper a dreamers mind,spiritual realization. truth foreseen is obtained, by inner might of sight and mind the very consciousness being upgraded itself!. once the truth is relived, heavens light to you.... i think i might of disturbed the room, the truth obtained i do not care. dust to dust you will become, those who do not receive truth and light and peace from above, will have to live in the void. the freaking abyss. where angels fear to tread. this dreamer beware! i wouldn't wanna be here forever, the freaking shadows take slices of the flesh with simple deadly flashing of white hungry teeth. with there teeth they bite into me, this fence dancer broken. on the ground paralyzed! i will forever fight, the creatures of Night. they come to change me into something else that i'm not, i will never forget them, *try* forgiving them but now my first instinct is to over come them with light, the opposite of themselves. servants of the void children of dark tears they come. there cool looking hoody's, remember? that time? i had my foot upon your head? your cloak or hood tight in my hand. i tried to rip off, is that why you fled me from me faster then before? for i have spiritual advisers and friends! a whole spiritual circle. and connections await, a ally is a ally. friends in war they will become. Christ little dark dreamer, for him i will turn my head, for the guilt in thy dreamers heart, accepted your holy rule upon my lands and realm, my dreamers heart heavens embrace, upon my last breath this fence runner, will continue our holy work, our service surely can enlighten heavens, hell's even nightmares within ourselves. its this world... which is the true test of being the best human you can be, where do you fit in the power grid? do you want to get pissed on and forced to drink it forever and ever, tormenting events are sure to come, in the pits of hell, surely you deserve to be there if you find yourself there, so i do not care. my duty is not to worry about them, its that simple hey, once you got the truth, from a direct source. heavenly. we are allowed to test them, he commanded us to test the spirits. the spiritual domain isn't for everyone, its intense. it can be freaking insane, i look at  the other dancers wondering if they know what i know, and you know what! we should save our spiritual energies for a ear, a heart and mind that can see, and want. to be saved by our holy king, the blazing whited robed prince i could sacredly glance, upon him i saw my fault. my sin, the person whom i could try and reflect, in retrospect, i couldn't and would not ever look like him, in him was the purest perfection, of heavens creation, eternal bliss! the scared free spiritual gift. the gift i used to look at and smirk and thought of it as useless, a waste of time. ill belittle the others that believe! this i suffered from my sins, i wish i believed by faith alone, in the mystery of life as you know it, not knowing. the truth was forced upon me from a higher source, yes there is really a spiritual war. vampires, shadows. dancing in the halls. attacking mankind in god given realm, the kingdom of dreams my fence spreads. my special place given to me through gods holy might, for memory reasons i couldn't recall, the memory of god was gone from my heart a kingdom will set aside from heaven my gift for serving his holiness the one i'm gonna seek, resting in place for the fence dancers return from this mortal coil, he will take his crown and know he serves the light that is from high above, and there is a prince greater then himself, his little kingdom, the night club you always wanted to go to, but it just never happens, you don't know who's in power, for the special ones occupy this holy place, some are even rewarded to this palace, to serve the fence dancer, in anyway he see's fit, this holy place of dreams and power, instead of heavens light there is kick ass disco light, reflecting on the floor of this great Kings hall, the crown of a previous king  i claimed, in a spiritual battle ill remember always, the pure queen i saved, and killed the old queens old king, with consequence with either queen, and coincidence approaching close. pure queen chosen. all my powers in the spirit be taken from me! cause of my choice, not pure and yet young. i couldn't choose her and i hated my self! she was pure none thing done wrong,  without any blemish i say no to her and kill the others old king. in a battle that was uncertain to me, a kingdoms people afraid to speak. i saw them, hundreds of them, a people that belong to the kingdom i was now forced to be in, i quickly killed the old man, using my powers i learnt on my lucid travels. set free from the old king they now cheer and roar. they were so happy to be free of the tyranny of there old king, realization settling in, will i be king here when my physical experience is over with? this. the testimony of my conscience, my flame redeemed and shining bright no candle can replace, the flaming entity within. the candle makes you feel. in this day and age. the flame of the conscience. is hard to maintain and legions are lost to this lazy trait, it cant be forgiven though. its irresponsible of anyone to let that light dibble out and die. its not easy but worth the effort of realizing the truths. a flaming heart can reconnect with god again. they roared me on with tears of happiness in there eyes. my spiritual Citizens of my kingdom to come. my personal spiritual oasis. my future people  cheered me back and forth. proclaiming the new king.  and i was over joyed and feeling great. about everything i realized. happy to return here as these peoples new spiritual ruler. in the bible it mentions many of these kingdoms, places of power &  authority.  as some strange guy once said to me when i told him about my self, so your a prince are you? a prince on the field? this I AM.  i Am
by acillis a dreamviews member ‎Wednesday, ‎6 ‎March ‎2019.

----------

